# Chinese Takeaway



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sarahTT (Nov 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------

